# Priceless!!!



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Check out these sleeping beauties! My daughter snapped this while we were working at work. 









Do you think they like each other?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So sweet Olie! Best buds already!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHAHA that is too cute !


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

That's so sweet!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

awwwh look at them!!!
they're such sweet hearts!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww! That's funny.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

That is the kind of picture that needs a frame! Too cute!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

They are sweeties, thanks. And I think a frame may be a good idea!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh most definately a frame ! OMG how adorable Olie !!!!!! Simply a heart melting pic..


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That is absolutely soooo adorable!! I LOVE it when the poos snuggle.  Great capture!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Awe, That's so darn cute!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I  that! Thanks for posting it, Olie!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

simply LOVE it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

How cute!! This may be entirely inappropriate, but they look like they both need a cigarette now!!  sorry, I thought it was funny!! please excuse my humor, its late!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awwwww, they looove each other! Two of mine, on the other hand, are laying on opposite sides of me, avoiding the other one lol!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

How cute, Olie, i've noticed my poodles are the only ones of my dogs who will "cuddle" perhaps it's a poodle thing?


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

aweeee so cute!! That really is priceless! I love it


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> How cute, Olie, i've noticed my poodles are the only ones of my dogs who will "cuddle" perhaps it's a poodle thing?


We are always catching ourselves saying, "must be a poodle thing" They are such snugglers!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Simply precious! It really is a poodle thing. When my boys cuddle I can't even tell where one ends and the other begins since they are fuzzy and the same color. My kids like to joke that we have a 2 headed dog when they sleep on top of each other. My shar pei, Xin, sleeps like that on me but doesn't like tbe boys touching when she's sleeping. Its funny, she will get up in a huff and move then flop down again as if terribly irritated. Your 2 are beautiful and Im sure they are glad they have each other.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Soo CUTE!!!! Suri is so contented and happy..and Ollie is happy to have his own Girlfriend ))


----------

